# 71 lemans sport wheel and tire



## Aruba man (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi can anyone tell me the widest rear tire I can fit on my lemans. I'm intrested in a bf Goodrich drag radial that is 10.3 inches wide and also want a 16 inch wheel. I now have factory rally 2 with a 7 inch wide tire any input would b appreciated


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 
Don't believe BFG is making 15" drag radials anymore. Hoosier is going to be your choice if going with aftermarket 16" diam wheels. 
Need to know if your '71 LeMans Sport is a convertible. Converts have major flat spots in the top of the wheelhouse, that shaped area is due to the fit of how the convert top folds down & has to have the clearance. While 275/60R15's on 15x8's will fit under a 2 door hardtop or Coupe, not so under a '70-72 convert, not without being jacked up with a "bootlegger" stance. Will often run across the bootlegger stance with guys trying to put larger size 17 or 18" wheel/tire combo's under the back of their GM A-bodys... the sillyness never stops.


----------



## Aruba man (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi Its not a convertible and I defiantly don't want it raised up in back. You can still get the drag radials and they worked for me back in the day but I have been away from the hobby for a while and now I have this lemans and I am trying to get the most rubber to the ground. The Bfgoodriches have a 16 inch that's 10.1 inches wide everything else is over 11 and then they have a 9.5 which seems a little skinny to me.


----------

